# Good year sawing



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I hope this does not come off as bragging. Since most people reading the milling section are either sawing on a small mill or are interested in it I am hoping you can be encouraged that you can indeed make a living with a band mill. I just received my report from the folks that I saw for and my little WM LT 40HDE25 sawed 1.5 million Bdft last year. That averages out to around 600-700 bdft an hour. This is pretty close to my average year and I have been doing it for the last fifteen years.

I am now deflating my puffed up chest and stepping back out into the ankle deep mud that awaits me outside of my pickup truck/office.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That's mucho bft :yes:

Drop a zero (who am I kidding, drop a couple :laughing and that's my ballpark.





.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

It is all relevant to what works for you though. I would be happy to drop a few zeros off of that myself as long as I could make a living. I have to get that kind of production because of the rate that I make per bdft. I am trying to build up a few other woodworking routes so hopefully in a few years I can back down from saw-milling as being my primary income source. Stress about did me in this summer/fall with a pretty bad ulcer.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> I hope this does not come off as bragging . . . my little WM LT 40HDE25 sawed 1.5 million Bdft last year.


I think the operator had more to do with it than the mill. It ain't bragging if you did it! That's something to be puffed up about. 



Mizer said:


> . . . Stress about did me in this summer/fall with a pretty bad ulcer.


Hey I have one of those too! Have had since I started running two companies. :yes: It's one of the reasons I'm getting out of milling this fall as well. 

Congrats on your achivements. I hope you let WM know so you can be in their 10 million BF Club, or have you passed 15 mil? I wouldn't doubt that you have. :thumbsup:




.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I think I am well past 15 million. I didn't know they had a 10 million bdft club, are you serious?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know that there's a 10 mil club - there's the million club but I just kind of figured there may be. I do know they are always on the lookout for spotlight articles though where guys have cut as many BF as you have and your story is tailor made for just such an article. 15 to 20 million BF is something very very few sawyers achieve, especially on a small band saw like ours. Not necessarily because the saw can't do it, but usually because the sawyer doesn't last that long. :no:

If it's cool with you I'll contact them about it and if they're interested I'll give them your email and y'all can go from there. Not that you couldn't do it yourself but with a 3rd party reference sometimes it gets more interest. It's my idea so it isn't like you're being self serving. Cool with you? 





.









.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

:cool2:: with me


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Mizer said:


> It is all relevant to what works for you though.


Yea I never planned on being "production", so I don't have a machine that can saw 700 bft/hr. Call me lazy, but I would rather spend an hour milling a 175 bft log that I sell the lumber for $4 bft. Kinda like $700 ''in the bank'' per hour. In the bank is in quotes because, well, I still have to sell it so _payday_ may be a year. I pretty much quit custom millling almost 2 years ago, just saw for myself/inventory. 

Not to take away from your thread...what I said before, that is an impressive amount of lumber you have milled. :yes:



.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kudos to both you guys but you two are very different from what I read on here.

Mizer seems to do production where Daren does the exotic custom.

Do you build anything with your product, Mizer?
Daren I've seen some of your furniture and other pieces and I always have to wipe the drool off the keyboard.

Just curious and I have a world of respect for both of you.
My buddy has a Mizer and I've run it with him a few times. It's very gratifying but it's a ton of work.

note: I stopped working with him after we rolled a 14" log onto my middle finger and busted it up pretty good. He never stops apologizing for that mishap.

sorry...unintentional thread theft


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Do you build anything with your product, Mizer?
> Daren I've seen some of your furniture and other pieces and I always have to wipe the drool off the keyboard.


I have built a lot of things in the past but nothing as fine as what Daren builds. I am taking a stab at building a few (36 as of now) butcher block/cutting boards. I have also made several entertainment centers and desks. I also build and sell the Love Glider.


----------

